# Stealth Setup



## German Gigalo (Aug 28, 2006)

What up everyone. Here is my on going project: THE STEALTH BOX

I decided to go ahead and transform this 70x30x24 cabinit into grow box for two reasons, space and stealth.


-After construction, this was her final resting place, it was a tight fit....not an inch to spare:






-Here are the intake tubes...nice and low for cool air:



-Here are the two intake Cpu fans (70 cfm's ea.) and two 5 inch circulation fans:



-Two equally rated Cpu exhaust fans:



-While wiring the the Cpu fans, I purchased two universal AC/DC adapters. This allows me to adjust my fan speed seperately between my intake and exhaust:



-For light discipline I originally used rubber insulating, but it mostly sucked. It got sticky and only lasted 2 days. The felt insulatation is really nice. I placed it all around the doors and between the upper and lower compartments. It allows for smooth door operation and keeps the the light in the box, and unwanted light out for flowering. As for airtightness (if thats a word), as long as the exhaust is greater than intake, no smell exits the box thanx to the carbon scrubber:



-Here is the carbon scrubber behind the worklights:



-A clear view of the scrubber. I used this step by step DIY Carbon Scrubber demo:



-To prevent hot, stagnated air; I removed the old closet light and installed this Broan bathroom fan/light combo. This was a project in itself, but I am pleased with the end product. Even though it is only rated at 80 CFM's it does the job keeping the closet cool and continueously replacing the stagnated air. You can feel the fresh air getting sucked through the bottom opening of the closet door.



-GG


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 28, 2006)

-I decided to go with a floro and Cfl combo for several reasons. Newbism, price and heat. However when and if I do plan on purchasing a 400w HPS system would be my choice for my flowering phase. I will merge the heat exhaust to my existing exhaust system. BUT, for now I am running a pair of quad Cfl combos and 3 side mounted floro's.

-I'm running a total 8 CFL's rated at 27w at 5500k and 6 "Cool White" Floro's that are 40w at 6000k.




-From above



-GG


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 28, 2006)

Now that we are now ready to go into the flowering stage, I needed a little bit more juice. Originally I was gonna go with a 400w set up, but I was really concerned with heat with in such an enclosed space. So I went with this 250w HPS with MH conversion from HTG Supply. 

-In my original quad CFL/Floro set up, my temps ranged from 85-90%. But with this efficient setup, my temps are sitting at a comfy 78-80%. Who woulda ever thought. The ventalated hood and glass are obviously doing its job. As they say, the faster you get the heat out, the better.

-Here I simply attached the ventelated hood with a dryer tube and a flange screwed it to one of my exhaust fans:



-Top of Hood. As you can see this hood is a perfect fit for the cab;



-Here is a better view of the entire set up. I decided to keep on of the side mounted floro's in to act as a supplement to the blue spectrum:



-Current distance



-My mini canopy



-Thermometer/Humidity Sensor



-Dual Outlet Timer



-Here is a clear shot of the ballist next to the carbon scubber:



-Lastly and definately not least, here is the schematic of the rear of the Stealth Box set up:



-GG


----------



## THEMEDIC (Aug 28, 2006)

very nice setup GG..what are spiral's rated at?


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 28, 2006)

27w at 5500k


----------



## Tonto (Aug 30, 2006)

Most excellent..... do you have both of the exhaust fans hooked up to the carbon scrubber as well? If so, how, and if not, where are the two exhaust fans going, and what is attached to the scrubber?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2006)

*That is a very impressive set up you have GG. I can't wait to see it filled with flowering ladies. Good luck on the grow man.  *


----------



## lefty (Aug 31, 2006)

this is very inspiring are u growing org. or hydrolly (i should have read better) im working on a room in basement but want a closet too. yhis is going to b my model hope u dont mind . i may not git as intricate w / lighting might just use floros o hps. and im going to go organnically. ur using all floros right ( im at work and am just scanning thruogh might have missed something) ...thanx for the inspiring work...........thanx lefty


----------



## FlyinHigh (Sep 8, 2006)

that is a really good looking cabinet i am looking to construct something just like that. I have never grown before but I was wondering if you can use the screen of green method in this small of an area. how much could you harvest from a strain like lowryder with 4 females. and by the way what is a good strain for a small cabinet like this?


----------



## upinarms (Oct 6, 2007)

I just figured that German Gigalo needed some thanks Come on you guys tell him thank you.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 6, 2007)

great looking set up you have there GG gotta say that im throughly impressed good luck on the gorw man it should be a good one


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 7, 2007)

haha I have the exact same timer and balast. But I opted for the 400 watt HPS/MH set up. i love you set up tho. Looks like you've covered all your bases.


----------



## SSwest (Oct 7, 2007)

What is the square footage of your grow setup?  The ladies in the pics, how far along are they?  Very nice setup.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2007)

This thread was posted over a year ago, and I don't think he's even been to MP since last year.   




			
				upinarms said:
			
		

> I just figured that German Gigalo needed some thanks Come on you guys tell him thank you.


----------



## scoot1073 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet set up man,now fill it with some buds....


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice..


----------

